# Fresno, California OIS B&E in progress



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Fresno, California — The Fresno Police Department released body camera footage from the officer-involved shooting that happened on Jan. 13, 2022. Authorities have identified the man who was fatally shot by police officers in downtown Fresno on Thursday afternoon as 34-year-old Edgar Morfin Mendoza. On Jan. 13, officers were called to the Meux Home Museum near R and Tulare streets just after 12:00 p.m. following reports of someone pacing frantically outside. Upon arrival, police say they found multiple windows broken, the front door of the museum open and the suspect, inside the building. In the video, two officers can be heard telling Mendoza to “lay down” and to “get on the ground.” One officer can be heard in the video telling Mendoza that they’re going to tase him if he doesn’t comply. Mendoza then “threw a punch” at one of the officers, resulting in that officer deploying his taser. Mendoza is seen pulling the prongs out of his body before grabbing a hammer on the bench next to him and then running at officers with the hammer raised. Officers can be heard in the video telling Mendoza to drop the hammer before multiple rounds are fired at him. Authorities say Mendoza was later pronounced dead at the scene.


----------

